# Bluetooth speaker?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So I'm looking for a Bluetooth speaker for my office at work. Something that does not cost a fortune but still sounds good. Has anybody got an idea what would fit that need?

I'm thinking that the JBL charge 3 or the Sony SRS-XB3 are good options...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

My friend has a couple different ones by jbl that he really likes. They cost from 50-150 iirc. I was gifted a boss sound link. It's not bad but was WAY over priced. That's all I got...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The JBL's sound good. I have the Flip.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

Tony,
I have and greatly like this *one*.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

What's the budget?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My budget is under $150 I found a JBL charge 3 for $130 free shipping so snapped it up. Reviews are very good it seems.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Cool!

Bluetooth speakers are fun to have... hope you enjoy it!


----------



## IWISTAO (Feb 4, 2017)

tonyvdb said:


> So I'm looking for a Bluetooth speaker for my office at work. Something that does not cost a fortune but still sounds good. Has anybody got an idea what would fit that need?
> 
> I'm thinking that the JBL charge 3 or the Sony SRS-XB3 are good options...


My suggestion is that the Bluetooth speaker should have Bluetooth 4.1 and apt-x, like as csr8645, csr 8670 better and have high quality full range speaker units, then it will be ok. For those brands, you may compare their prices.

通过我的 EVA-DL00 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------

